# Introduction



## destinporter (Oct 12, 2016)

Hello, I am Destin Porter. I really love to join this forum which looks pretty cool and interesting! I would love to connect with you guys and share a passion : makeup, jewelry , cosmetics, beauty, face painting and all that beautiful stuff.....


----------



## Dawn (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi Destin!
Welcome to Specktra!!


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 14, 2016)

Welcome!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 14, 2016)

Hi and welcome Destin!


----------

